# Question about my new Camp Chef SG pellet smoker



## Smokey da bear (Apr 8, 2018)

I recently purchased a Camp Chef SG SmokePro after having a Traeger for years.  I did my break in smoke and noticed a ridiculous amount of smoke escaping from the bottom around the ash dump.  The ash dump was closed obviously but seemed strange to be losing so much smoke from the bottom.   After it came up to temp,  it no longer smoked from the bottom.   Any other Camp Chef users experience this?   Is this something to be concerned over


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 8, 2018)

Never had that experience with my Woodwind.  

Doesn't sound as though it should be happening.  

Perhaps you should call Camp Chef and run it past them and see what they say.

John


----------



## baggadonuts (Apr 10, 2018)

Upon initial fireup of the Camp Chef I have seen smoke rolling out of seemingly EVERYWHERE and that kinda freaked me out but after that big initial smoke ive never seen it persist so I just move forward. 

My door was a little wonky and I had to bend that to sit better, but otherwise it's been good. There are little leaks around the door still but it doesn't seem to have any effect on the temps so I haven't stressed it. I have however considered grabbing one of those blankets for it to cut down on the pellet use.


----------



## markh024 (Apr 11, 2018)

Baggadonuts, you should be starting it up with the lid open until the heavy smoke clears. If you abide by the manual anyway.


----------



## Smokey da bear (Apr 14, 2018)

baggadonuts said:


> Upon initial fireup of the Camp Chef I have seen smoke rolling out of seemingly EVERYWHERE and that kinda freaked me out but after that big initial smoke ive never seen it persist so I just move forward.
> 
> My door was a little wonky and I had to bend that to sit better, but otherwise it's been good. There are little leaks around the door still but it doesn't seem to have any effect on the temps so I haven't stressed it. I have however considered grabbing one of those blankets for it to cut down on the pellet use.



So after the initial smoke, I left the ashes in the pot and started it up again and there wasn't as much smoke this time.   I bought some of the insulated tape and sealed the door a little better.   We'll see one the next go around.   Well at least three brisket came out tasty!


----------



## kruizer (Apr 15, 2018)

On the break in smoke, you will see a lot of excess smoke simply caused by manufacturing oils remaining on surfaces in the smoker. Once you have done that break-in smoke, you will see greatly reduced levels of smoke escaping in those areas.


----------



## Av8tor.tim (Jun 2, 2019)

Smokey da bear said:


> I recently purchased a Camp Chef SG SmokePro after having a Traeger for years.  I did my break in smoke and noticed a ridiculous amount of smoke escaping from the bottom around the ash dump.  The ash dump was closed obviously but seemed strange to be losing so much smoke from the bottom.   After it came up to temp,  it no longer smoked from the bottom.   Any other Camp Chef users experience this?   Is this something to be concerned over


Mine does the exact same thing on start-up (not talking about the initial break-in). I too am concerned something isn’t right with the airflow as it seems really odd for that much smoke to come out of the bottom. Once it heats up, most of the excess heat goes out thru the chimney but it it hardly smokes at all.


----------



## dubob (Jun 3, 2019)

I bought my Woodwind SG in February.  I haven't noticed that from my grill.  But then again, I never actually looked.  I plug mine in, turn it on, and then go into the house to get stuff read to put on the grill.  I don't go back out to the grill for around 20 minutes and the grill is usually at temp and the only smoke I see is coming out around the lid edges and the smoke stack.  My thoughts on this would be if it is producing the cooked results you are expecting, then I would not be overly concerned about it.  I'm also sure that if you call CC, they will be able to tell you if this is normal.


----------



## Dann3276 (Jul 5, 2019)

Mine never stops blowing smoke from the cleanout.  Used it for a year with no issues then grilled steaks at high temps, now every bit of skoke gets blown out the cleanout door.  Have no clue how to fix it.


----------



## Fishonshawn (Jul 10, 2019)

On their FAQ page somewhere it mentions that slide plate that covers the ash cup, if it's not perfectly flat smoke can escape there. Might want to check to make sure it's not twisted. My issue is how dang hard it is to pull that ash dump lever. After it gets a little sticky mine does not want to come out at all. Love the grill though. Mine leaks smoke out all over around the lid in spots but it doesnt seem to affect the cook so I don't care.


----------



## RACAT (Jul 11, 2019)

Fishonshawn said:


> On their FAQ page somewhere it mentions that slide plate that covers the ash cup, if it's not perfectly flat smoke can escape there. Might want to check to make sure it's not twisted. My issue is how dang hard it is to pull that ash dump lever. After it gets a little sticky mine does not want to come out at all. Love the grill though. Mine leaks smoke out all over around the lid in spots but it doesnt seem to affect the cook so I don't care.


Hit the dump arm IN before pulling. It works. Let me know!


----------

